# Puppy diet suggestions



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

No dog is the same when it comes to food. The trend rigt now is grain-free kibbles, or raw or barf, but even then there is no guarantee your dog will thrive or even tolerate any food that other dogs do well with.

You can look here for dog food ratings. Choose what you feel is the best and try samples first. Go to a pet store and bring many samples from foods you like. Give them as treat and then pick the one the puppy seems to like best. And stick to it.

If you change foods, do it over a period of a few days, increasing the new one gradually, so as to not upset your puppy’s stomach.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I second using dogfoodadvisor as Dechi suggested. It is a wonderful resource.

PF people feed a variety of different ways. We have some on raw, home-cooked, dehydrated, wet, kibble or a combination. Find what works best for your dog.

Personally, I feed kibble. Currently the dogs are on Fromm; it's okay, but have noticed plaque issues and we have had a couple of ear infections, so I'll be looking to switch shortly. 

My older dog did really well on Acana; my spoo couldn't handle Orijen as a puppy (that's why I switched them to Fromm b/c it set her digestion straight and I was too scared to change it while she was growing), but I might see if she can handle Acana now that her digestive system is more mature and she isn't eating a huge volume of food compared to her body weight. Many owners remark that their dogs can't handle the richness of Acana/Orijen (Champion Food brands).


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine is on mostly raw, sometimes cooked. He isn't a big fan of kibble but he will eat it if he has other choice. Since you plan to go on the kibble route, my general suggestion is a good kibble is what your puppy will eat and have no issues, a great kibble is what you can find on dogfoodadvisor with great review. An awesome kibble is the combo of both plus what you can afford.


----------

